# Abrasive American Bastard!



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Irish Bulldog sent me over here, I am an American and very annoying. I am a seasoned 39.3675 years old, don't fuk with the old guy! lol

Seriously, I know some stuff and i'm happy to be here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome to the board fellar.

good to have you here


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Steve I think I will hang here some to see what it is like I spend most of my time at one other board, but I like the flavor of this one.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

welcome bro, nice to see a new member, especially from over the pond :wink: , kev


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

glad you made it here,you crazy americian asshole,ha ha


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Pond Hopper!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello mate

Abrasive americans I can handle, you know where you are with abrasive americans. Annoyed and irritated!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

No seriously, welcome mate, at least we have found someone older than garry! :shock: :lol:

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice to see ya here bro, must be hard with 6 kids!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

hi mate, abbrasive and annoying eh, me and you should get on like a house on fire :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Any friend of the irish bulldog is a friend of mine 

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

nice opex


----------

